# blue dumpy tree frog and crested gecko



## Dwarrior (Dec 3, 2012)

Would it be ok to house a blue dumpy tree frog with a crested gecko in an exo terra 18"x18"x24". I know the dumpy would get big and they don't secrete toxins that would harm the gecko. I have also seen people house them together on YouTube.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Dwarrior (Dec 3, 2012)

I mean wouldn't harm the gecko sorry typo.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Dwarrior (Dec 3, 2012)

The first post was actually right nevermind the the last one.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I've tried to find out the same, but everybody seems to say no. 
Although i've never managed to find anything on Youtube about them being housed together.

Although sometimes it's had to work out which no's are because they know it shouldn't be done, and which are because they say no just because they've always been told not to co-habit.​


----------



## Dwarrior (Dec 3, 2012)

yeah I found some stuff on YouTube, its hard to find because most people call dumpys just regular tree frogs so when I watch the video I look to see what kind it is and find put it is a dumpy. I thought about a golden gecko too, but liked the crested better.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Dwarrior (Dec 3, 2012)

Most of those people on YouTube never state any problems they have with housing them together.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm guessing plenty of people do it with success, although some probably didn't end too well but they didn't update on Youtube


If i was going to do it, i'd do it in a big viv and keep it very quiet till it was well established.


----------



## Dwarrior (Dec 3, 2012)

I have heard anoles can be housed with them. I just wanted something more exotic than an anole, so I started looking and researching. Even with my size tank I think they should be fine if I get them both at a small size so they could get used to each other.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Dwarrior (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with you on that.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Dwarrior (Dec 3, 2012)

The tank I have is like 33gallons so I think I will try it but will only have I done after December. I will try to let you know how it goes.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Dwarrior said:


> I have heard anoles can be housed with them. I just wanted something more exotic than an anole, so I started looking and researching. Even with my size tank I think they should be fine if I get them both at a small size so they could get used to each other.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


The general rule of thumb is if you have to ask about mixing you probably aren't ready to do it. If you've got plenty of experience with both species, are able to recognise signs of stress and the animals you're wanting to put together have the same environmental requirements and won't eat each other then you could potentially mix. If it was me I wouldn't do it, I'd just get another tank if you want both. Anoles have been known to mix quite happily with USA green tree frogs and grey tree frogs if they've got enough room so both species have their own territory within the tank but whites/dumpys definitely DON'T go well together with anoles as can be demonstrated by this handy diagram


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

In this instance, I'd say no. The Whites need higher temps but lower humidity, while the Crested Gecko needs higher humidity but lower temps.

I'd looked at cohabiting Giant Madagasgar day geckos with tomato frogs, you sort of have to look at a mental check list of things before you can.

Mine was:

*Do they require the same temps and humidity?* Yes, they even come from roughly the same region of Madagascar!

*Is the set up large enough so as they dont bother each other?* I have the P.Grandis in a 90x45x90 exo terra, they spend most of the time up at the top layer, the Tomato frogs would be at the bottom, the chance of them meeting would be minimal.

*Could I recognise stress in both species? *Ah, this was my stumbling block, I have had my P.Grandis for a few months now and have learnt when they are stressed over something (They go a darker colour, as long as its only for a short time this is not a problem) but the tomato frogs with not keeping them before? 

There was also the fact that tomato frogs produce a waxy substance when threatened, would this affect the Day geckos, if one was to nip a tomato frog on the of chance? Would every one get food? The P.grandis are a breeding pair, would they be put off by those frogs watching them?
:lol2:


Suffice to say, I'm not looking at cohabitation any more, far too many points to look out for!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ronnyjodes said:


> but whites/dumpys definitely DON'T go well together with anoles as can be demonstrated by this handy diagram
> 
> image



if you ask the frog, I think he'd disagree. He looks quite happy about it.


----------



## fibit (Aug 11, 2011)

I have 2 full grown white's tree frogs and my brother has 2 adult crested gecko's. I definitely wouldn't mix the two, not least because of the clash in temps/humidity, but for the fact that the cresties actually have quite a bite on them, and the frogs have very sensitive and fragile skin, so the cresties could do a lot of damage.

Also, both species are very voracious feeders, and quite competitive. Both my frogs and my bro's cresties do scrap from time to time (they are both M/F mix, so it's not a cock-fight between two males) despite the fact that my frogs have been together for well over a year and the cresties have lived together since birth. They don't fight very often at all, but just one scrap could prove devestating (and they will fight eventually, have no doubt) and since they are both wonderful, cute and endearing creatures it would be heartbreaking to lose one or both over nonsensical co-habiting.

There are plenty of enlightening, interesting and factual things on youtube...but there are also plenty of "fail" videos, I'm not tempted to try my hand at jumping over a swimming pool or grinding a 40ft pole...just 'cos someone out there tries it, doesn't necessarily make it a good idea!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fibit said:


> I have 2 full grown white's tree frogs and my brother has 2 adult crested gecko's. I definitely wouldn't mix the two, not least because of the clash in temps/humidity, but for the fact that the cresties actually have quite a bite on them, and the frogs have very sensitive and fragile skin, so the cresties could do a lot of damage.
> 
> Also, both species are very voracious feeders, and quite competitive. Both my frogs and my bro's cresties do scrap from time to time (they are both M/F mix, so it's not a cock-fight between two males) despite the fact that my frogs have been together for well over a year and the cresties have lived together since birth. They don't fight very often at all, but just one scrap could prove devestating (and they will fight eventually, have no doubt) and since they are both wonderful, cute and endearing creatures it would be heartbreaking to lose one or both over nonsensical co-habiting.
> 
> There are plenty of enlightening, interesting and factual things on youtube...but there are also plenty of "fail" videos, I'm not tempted to try my hand at jumping over a swimming pool or grinding a 40ft pole...just 'cos someone out there tries it, doesn't necessarily make it a good idea!


This. I haven't answered before, because, to be honest, I'm pretty sick of the 'mixing' questions- but in short, with these two species, Bad Idea. End of.


----------



## Dwarrior (Dec 3, 2012)

I have decided on just getting the cresties.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## fibit (Aug 11, 2011)

Dwarrior said:


> I have decided on just getting the cresties.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


:2thumb: Good choice mate. You won't be disappointed. Get harlequin or flame ones, they look the best IMHO!!


----------

